# Dunny foaling thread



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome! You have beautiful mares!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome! Your mares are pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for the nice comments. Dunny is about ready to pop. She is at day 346. She foaled at 352 last time she foaled.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Another gorgeous pair!! All the best with your mares and their foalings!! ;-)


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, LOVE the stallion and as everyone here knows, I can never pass up on a chestnut ;-)
Good luck with the foaling!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you. She is actually red dun. The baby should be dun with chrome I am hoping. But a healthy baby most of all. Its raining today so hopefully she will wait at least a day.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh gosh she is beautiful! Stal- subbing!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

subbing


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you. Still no baby yet. We are at day 348. Should be born this weekend if she sticks to the same as last time.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

She looks plenty ready. I like to see the teats turned a little more outward, but that can happen overnight...

Blessings...


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

These are from today. She kept yanking her tail from me when I tried to take pics.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I can't see any pics! Only little blue boxes with question marks in them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I see pics ... she doesn't have a lick of a back end does she?? lol R.E.L.A.X.E.D.


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah her back end can't get any more relaxed. I still don't think she is quite ready though. The baby was just a kicking this morning. She usually doesn't care what I do to her but she def acted ****y this morning. Swishing her tail at me and moving her back feet. 
My other mare has started bagging. I am more worried about her because she foaled a month early last time. She still has over a month to go. She is just barely starting to bag though.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

OO subbing! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't wait to see the baby. Stallion looks buckskin, not dun, to me. Allbreed also says buckskin. Is he a dunskin?


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Gorgeous AQHA Dun stallion standing at stud for 2013. Registered name Blue Chip Breeze AQHA # 5028945. This is his winter coat. He has one foal ... a dun filly. Great conformation and disposition. Dusty is a true dun and is even more gorgeous in person.

They insist he is dun. My daughter wanted a buckskin filly and they told her it would probably be dun. I'm to the point the baby can be purple for all I care. Just come out already.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I think he's buckskin .. his sire is buckskin. He probably has a dorsal stripe, so they call him dun. Who knows? He may be dun too .. I just don't see it.


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not much into figuring out colors. I think he is buckskin too but the baby is going to tell. I could probably research his history and get an idea. Now for pebbles I would love a buckskin but the last time she had a bay filly. I would be happy with the same. Even sorrel. I am one of those odd people that love sorrel. But most of all I just want these babies healthy. It was pretty rough losing the last one.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, baby could be dun because of mom .. and no guarantee on a dilute .. so it's a crap shoot! At least you have options .. could be so many things!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes hopefully I will be finding out here very soon. Its so hard to be patient and wait.


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

She is really tight tonight. Her girly parts I mean. Is that common? And she yanked her tail from me and swung her butt away. Usually I can do anything with her but she wont let me touch her butt. Her nipples are more pointed toward the ground tonight too. But she was all about her food. I still don't think she is ready though. I guess the baby will come when the baby comes.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Yup the joys if mares, its when you least expect it that she will have it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

She had an abcess and she is wearing a shoe because her hoof split. If she kicks me its going to hurt. She kicks with both feet out. She hasn't ever threatened to kick me before except the last few days. I threatened her with all kinds of bodily harm if she did but pretty sure she rolled her eyes. Also told her if she didn't share the baby here pretty soon I was hiding the feed. Pretty sure she muttered just shut up and feed me already. Seriously though poor girl looks like she wants that baby out more than anybody.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Awee...I totally know what you mean...my mare has had about enough as well...I cant imaging how they must be feeling getting to the end of this long road...hopefully it wont be much longer...I think I only have a couple pieces of hair left....:evil:


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Crossing my fingers for a dunny baby! I love duns. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I check everyday expecting to see yours had a baby. The previous owner told me she was due between march 18 and april 2nd. So I have been waiting and waiting only to find out she was off. I can see her out my back door. So I think she watches for me and kicks and bites and moans and groans then chuckles to herself. I was watching her earlier and could see the baby just a kicking. Seems to be more active than normal. Maybe he/she will kick her(him)self loose. 
My daughter put in the order for a buckskin filly. So we will see how well dunny listened. I personally think its a colt. She just comes to the fence and looks at me with the saddest expression. My other mare just acts like its a walk in the park. She heard a baby goat last year and went nuts looking for "her" baby. I think she lives to be a mom.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I so know how that feels!!! All we were told was that the stallion was put in with the herd in march and we took Annie home mid may last year....so we could've potentially had a foal anytime from the end of feb til the end of this month!!!!!!! Ive been slowly losing my mind....lol


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Subbing.


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

ok I could be dreaming but I am almost positive I saw a little white bubble when she lifted her tail. She is breathing really hard. But she isn't rolling or anything. It was gone so fast I am just not sure. I saw it out of the corner of my eye. She had spread her legs like she had to pee. Ah I think I am getting delusional. She is super clingy. She followed me everywhere. Chasing my other mare away if she got too close.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh gosh! Go look closer! Come on baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

well she has been rolling quite a bit. The baby has been kinda active today. Her whole butt is moving while the baby is kicking. It looks like she has dried blood down her back leg.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh boy! Getting close! We had a mare once that gave birth while she was standing up! We was there but it was so slick it was crazy! Momma and baby was ok but scary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

If I have a brush in my hand I can check her butt out. But if I walk toward her butt she spins around to face me. So I have been brushing her a lot today. Her butt has relaxed even more. I didn't think it was possible. But she has two dimples on the sides of her butt. And her back is really sunk in. She alternates between you are my best friend and go away I don't like you anymore. I will be gone for a little bit tonight. I really wouldn't be surprised to come back to a baby but somehow I have a feeling that would be too simple.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Woo-Hoo!!!! tonight tonight tonight!!!!!!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe they will all put us out of our misery tonight. It kind of hit me today though in about a month I can do this all over again.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Lol keep us posted!! Fingers crossed for you both!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

cowgirl4753 said:


> Lol keep us posted!! Fingers crossed for you both!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

We have a baby. Just born. Def dun. I think its a filly but we were so distracted trying to get it warm I didn't really check. Mama is getting upset so we left them alone to bond.


----------



## Chilly (Jan 21, 2012)

What a cutie. Congrats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful dunny baby! I can't wait to see more pictures, s/he is adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you. Mama is still really protective so I am giving her time to settle down. I'll have more pics on here soon. Looks like it will be a buckskin. Legs look black. Time will tell though. I'll go out soon and see if its a filly or colt. I tried to go out when I fed mama but if the baby moved away she got so agitated I just left her alone.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Beautiful Congratulations


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Im guessing filly, just because she seems to already have a tiny mare glare. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Awww she/he is adorable! What a cutie pie, glad everyone is good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! Looking forward to more pics


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Good looking baby, congrats. It's good to see everything went smoothly. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice little filly, congrats.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats! Adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Blah baby isn't nursing very well and mama is threatening to kick me if I get close. = spinning her butt to me. Plus I am having to work and they won't let me leave. I get off in 1.5 hours and me and mama are having it out. I have help coming so we'll get the baby eating good. Oh I get to work from home so I can watch her but can't spend time out there.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats!!!!! She is adorable Im sure mamma will straighten up...her poor udders are prob sore... glad you are working it out


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

ok apparently my power of observation sucks at 7 am. She is a boy. But I have been working since 5 am so I haven't had a lot of time today. I can say with certainty he has found the mother lode and its apparently mouth smacking good. 
Mama has remembered that there is another boss in this family. That she can keep her baby but kicking the other mom is a super bad idea. We sat about 5 feet away as he took his nap and she grazed so she seems to be settling down. 
He has one white sock. Pretty sure he is a buckskin. Time will tell. Pictures still aren't great but my phone is almost dead again. I will try to get better pics once its charged.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweeeeeeeee HE is very sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't tell... Does he have a dorsal stripe? Very cute Boy . I think buckskin or dunskin too. Love the dark whorl on his forehead


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

He does have a dorsal stripe. And he found himself a comfortable bed.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

OMG He is a dream!!!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking at the latest pictures he does look more like a boy than a girl. Congratulations on the healthy little guy.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

We need the color gurus on here. Can't he be buckskin and dun? They are two different things and def has both possibilities.


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

His dorsal stripe isn't dark. 3 of his 4 legs are black though I don't know how well you can see it in the pics. I am sure they will show once he loses the baby hair. One is white. Its hard to tell how much is white but I didn't see any black on that leg. I don't think he has any other white on him. Except his lip looks like maybe he will have a small spot. 
Since 1987 the AQHA has classified a horse with a dorsal stripe as a dun and a horse without the dorsal stripe as a buckskin. So with that being said he would have to be a dun. I am so not a color person.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

krazygirl said:


> His dorsal stripe isn't dark. 3 of his 4 legs are black though I don't know how well you can see it in the pics. I am sure they will show once he loses the baby hair. One is white. Its hard to tell how much is white but I didn't see any black on that leg. I don't think he has any other white on him. Except his lip looks like maybe he will have a small spot.
> Since 1987 the AQHA has classified a horse with a dorsal stripe as a dun and a horse without the dorsal stripe as a buckskin. So with that being said he would have to be a dun. I am so not a color person.


Many foals are born with a dorsal stripe, the ones that aren't dun will grow out of it. 








^dorsal stripe, as well as zebra and shoulder barring, not a dun. She will shed out black and lose all the primitive markings that are exhibited on duns :wink:

Your colt looks like he is possibly dunskin, only way to know for sure if you don't want to wait for coat color changes is to have coat color tests done with some hairs with roots intact


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think my daughter has decided on bandit. I have nixed a few names. She can name him but there are some names I refuse to call a horse. 
I was worried about her losing weight after he was born. But you can barely see her ribs. When I bought her one of the pictures given to me showed her really skinny with a baby on her side. I really hate that.
Baby and mama are doing really good. He found the water and likes to play in it. He is eating good. Starting to make mama chase him. 
I have about a month to go before I start watching for baby two. She looks bigger than dunny was when she foaled. But she doesn't look miserable like dunny did.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Congrats on your beautiful colt! Buckskin...Dun...either are my favorite ;-)


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm thinking he may just be dun (bay dun), but not completely desided, this is my buckskin dun as a baby (for comparison),








His dorsal was pretty light when he was born to the point I would have assumed he was just buckskin, however his mom tested homozygous for dun, so it was a given (and it's nice and black now).

Your baby is darker, which may just mean darker buckskin, but I'm just not desided yet, you'll have to post pics as he grows!

Dad is without a doubt a buckskin! Could be dun to, but it isn't obvious from that pic.


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Not to mention names but someone has fallen in love. = )


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yours looks more like a buttermilk buckskin and this little guy looks more golden. But he looks like he will shed out lighter. Will be fun to watch him grow.


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Please excuse the trash. Believe it or not this is the culprit. She will tear a trash bag to shreds. We had picked up stuff from all over the pasture and I forgot to take the bag to the can. We left the bag in the wagon. I forgot the trash can in the yard and she had a large time. That's what we picked up and put into the wagon. The wind blew it everywhere. I have never had a horse tear out trash. She isn't hungry just playing around I guess.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Says it all ... right there:


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

How funny he's going to be named Bandit, I know of a Bandit who is a dun  
Such a handsome little boy, congratulations!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh he's just precious!! Congrats!! 
He's definitely dunkskin IMO


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you. He is a little speed demon. I will have to video him.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on your new little boy-he is a charmer!


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

Aww those pictures are adorable He is beautiful and the smile on the little boys face is priceless!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Today I was checking on mama and he heard my 5 year old say something and his head popped up looking for him. It was so cute. My 12 year old gets so mad. But my 5 year sits out by the fence and talks to him.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweee that's so cute...they really do pay attention to who spends time with them


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know my daughter is horse crazy but apparently my 5 year old has now been bitten by the bug. He is fascinated. All he has to do is go to the fence and kiss to him and if Bandit is close enough he comes to him. Its so cute.


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

9 days old. He is growing so fast.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh geezeeeeeeeeeee he is sooooooo cuteeeeee!!!!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ahh he's getting so big already!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

He looks like Soda's long lost brother...


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

That's what I thought. Your little guy is so adorable. 
These two are still fascinated. He will come to him when he calls him.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Just stunning!!!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bandit is getting big. He is a little over a month now. He will lead now and is doing pretty good. My daughter spends hours with him. Waiting for baby 2 so he will have a playmate. He is shedding out to be a golden buckskin/dun. Ears are turning black and you can see the darker color around his eyes and muzzle.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

O..M..G.... so cute!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

He loves "his" baby. They are still fascinated with each other. I guess because they are the same size.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

He is looking great and getting so big! Very nice! ;-)


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Awee he is adorable!! getting big already and love his colour!!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks. He discovered watermelon today. He gobbled it down before mama even saw it. All that was left was the rind.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

They grow up so fast,don't they?


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes he is. My daughter has taught him to lead and to back already. But my 5 year old is still his favorite person. He hollers when he sees him.


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

He is highly upset with us. We haven't been giving him as much attention. He wants to play with the other baby so bad but mean old mama won't let him. I wish they were just a little bit closer together but in a month or so it wont matter.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

OHHHHH He is sooo georgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bandit and Badger. Bandit is the dun. He is terrified of badger. Bandit will be 2 months the 7th. Badger will be 2 weeks Sunday. The difference in personality is amazing. Soon they will be best of buds.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Awww..its so nice that they have eachother as playmates!!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm debating shaving him. He seems so hot. And he's not shedding


----------

